# Otaara Hwa Yuan Bay 'She Shu' AM/AOS



## Candace (Mar 19, 2008)

This is a pretty common clone, but is worth the space because it's an easy bloomer, fragrant and grows fast. It's smaller than a standard size cattleya so doesn't take up too much room. It's got 2 spikes with 4 flowers growing in semi hydro in the g.h.


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, nice color. 
Is it really so pink and not fuscia-lavender like so many cats?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice color and shape!


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Mar 19, 2008)

It's very pink.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 19, 2008)

Lovely...


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 20, 2008)

Candace said:


> ... . It's smaller than a standard size cattleya so doesn't take up too much room.....



good feature for a catt!!! Very fine coloring!! Jean


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## swamprad (Mar 20, 2008)

Beautiful, I like it!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I love it both for the size of the plant and the blooms! I wanted this one because its grex is named after one of the four ancient chinese beauties. I search but still don't have a piece of it yet. My mother has paintings and vases deplicting these ancient beauties in the house

Now that I think of it looks very similar to my 'West Beauty', Perhaps the same plant?




She Shu is 西施, and I think 'She' means west but I have to verify with someone who can read like my mom (I searched west on the net). So possibly 'She Shu' is 'West Beauty'... maybe I already have the plant I was looking for?


----------



## Candace (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't comment on what She Shu means, but it's very possible you've got it as they look pretty similar barring cultural differences effecting the coloration etc. Maybe someone translated the She Shu into English? I know it's was a very common clone here in CA. and almost every show seemed to have a vendor selling it. As it happens the clamor wears off fast and now I don't see it for sale.


----------



## Corbin (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you like pink


----------

